# Cullera Mini Meet is GO!



## spigot

Well Folks,
               The predictions of the Harbingers of Doom have not materialised, forum member Gee is down there as we speak & it's OK to stay.

As everyone won't be in the area at the same time, we could turn this into a "Rolling Meet", ie. some arriving, some leaving, this could go on for weeks, even months!

Cullera behind the dunes is a vast area, it has cassette emptying, a Consum supermarket in town, a Mercadona along the river over the 1st bridge but water can be a problem, we got ours from the Parque San Antonio which is a good walk. Those with bikes cycle along the river to a font, but I'm not sure of the location.

Who's up for it?, we could keep in touch by phone, WhatsApp or the forum when down there. Let me know roughly when you're in the area.

Attendees.....  Remember these dates are.. 'ish

Gee..........Dec
spigot.......Late Jan & Apr
Asterix......Early Dec
k3nnj........Late Dec
jennyp19...End Jan/early Feb
POI Admin..Mid Feb
carol.......... ?
Wanderlust.. ?
Stanski........Late Jan/early Feb
Penny13......Mid Jan
moonshadow...Jan-Apr
wints...........Jan-Apr
alanojones....Jan-Apr
Grum...........Dec
Joy zigzag....Mid Jan
vwalan.........Early Jan
MykCamper...Mid Jan
big tom........ Early Jan
Ronski.........Early Feb


----------



## Asterix

I'm currently just south of Lleida but deffo stop in when I get down there,could be next week but I'll put a message on this thread when I'm getting close.
Is it dog friendly?


----------



## k3nnyj

Hi
We have booked dover calais 20/12 to meet friends in benidorm xmas eve so will b passing, will call in. I Dont use whatsapp but if it works offline b good in case no wifi. How do i set up or find you on whats app. Never been to a meet coz i work wkends. We have bkd 1 way ticket and plan to b away till feb at least
Enjoy
Kenny n sue n nancy aka the wee black bitch!


----------



## spigot

Asterix said:


> I'm currently just south of Lleida but deffo stop in when I get down there,could be next week but I'll put a message on this thread when I'm getting close.
> Is it dog friendly?



Plenty of dogs there.


----------



## spigot

k3nnyj said:


> Hi
> We have booked dover calais 20/12 to meet friends in benidorm xmas eve so will b passing, will call in. I Dont use whatsapp but if it works offline b good in case no wifi. How do i set up or find you on whats app. Never been to a meet coz i work wkends. We have bkd 1 way ticket and plan to b away till feb at least
> Enjoy
> Kenny n sue n nancy aka the wee black bitch!



I don't think WhatsApp works offline but we could all keep in touch by mobile phone or text (or the forum).


----------



## k3nnyj

Hi spigot
Sent u a pm with mobile number, not much of a techno could you let me know if u gt it. Ta
Kenny


----------



## spigot

k3nnyj said:


> Hi spigot
> Sent u a pm with mobile number, not much of a techno could you let me know if u gt it. Ta
> Kenny




Hi Kenny,
             Have got it & replied.
Mike.


----------



## Gee

Hi troops, 
I'll probably be here for a couple more weeks. I'm waiting on my sister posting my new bank card when she gets it. Just  hope it doesn't get lost in the postal system. 
Just to answer a few ? Dogs will love it here. There's a huge beach 2 mins walk away. Drinking water you can get from the fuente near the river bridge at 39.161557 -0.256714 You will however need some water bottles as you are unable to park right next to it. Most peeps cycle/scooter down and bring back their water. Non drinking is available on the beach taps. I believe this is desalinated water so is OK for showers and washing dishes etc. There's also a lavanderia (laundry) in town if you need clothes washing. I've got my sticker on and look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## carol

I'm in! I think. Where is it again? Mike, will pm my number. Would be fantastic to meet up,


----------



## jennyp19

We'll be there sometime end January early February with a bit of luck.


----------



## Canalsman

I will be calling in probably mid-February (ish)


----------



## jennyp19

carol said:


> I'm in! I think. Where is it again? Mike, will pm my number. Would be fantastic to meet up,


You went with us Carol. Can you remember filling up with water from font along riverside. Cullera is written in huge letters on side of hill/mountain - winding path up to church.


----------



## jennyp19

We'll be there sometime end January early February with a bit of luck.


----------



## carol

jennyp19 said:


> You went with us Carol. Can you remember filling up with water from font along riverside. Cullera is written in huge letters on side of hill/mountain - winding path up to church.



Yes, I remember it well Jenny. Finding it will be a different kettle of fish!


----------



## Gee

carol said:


> I'm in! I think. Where is it again? Mike, will pm my number. Would be fantastic to meet up,



Hi Carol, It's CU Cullera on the Iberia POIs. At the moment there's a wee group of Brit vans about half way in. The groups seem to be in nationalities with a couple of Dutch camps and about 4 German camps. But everyone says hallo/hi/hola/Guten Tag to each other.


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> Yes, I remember it well Jenny. Finding it will be a different kettle of fish!



We normally stay at 39.153667 -0.242851 nearer the river, we met a few other Brits here earlier this year & doesn't get crowded.

The area by the way-in from the beach road tends to get chocka with Jerries & Dutch.


----------



## Wanderlust

We are in albir at the moment till the new year because of family coming to visit so it sounds good to pop along at some point


----------



## carol

Wanderlust said:


> We are in albir at the moment till the new year because of family coming to visit so it sounds good to pop along at some point



How lovely. Envious! Hopefully see you somewhere in Spain, if I get my wimpy head off!


----------



## Penny13

We will be about  hope to see some of you not sure exact timings yet newbies at this  got to laugh do any of your dates for Culera match


----------



## Asterix

I should be there tomorrow (Wednesday) providing I don't get sidetracked,in which case deffo the next day!


----------



## spigot

*Bar with cheap beer & tapas.*

For the benefit of Carol & others here is the address of the bar recommended by MykCamper.

"Cerveceria 100 Montaditos"  corner of Carrer Cabanyal & Travessia Mestre Serrano.  39.164259 -0.245441. Near to Consum supermarket.

Great pub, mainly Spanish clientele,  beer 1.5 euros per pint, they do 100 tapas at 1 euro a pop which are pretty basic but pay a bit more & there's some really tasty stuff.


----------



## Stanski

*Dont Know When - but will do so*

Good to see members make the effort, both in managing and in attending this event - Well Done Spigot for taking the mantle.

As we are still unfledged and virgin "Snowbirds" with no significant plan yet made we shall put a hesitant target date of Late Jan / Early Feb to arrive.

Should we bring a small offering - say Tea Bags?, or some "Somerset Cider"? or .... suggestions and ideas please ......


----------



## carol

Stanski said:


> Good to see members make the effort, both in managing and in attending this event - Well Done Spigot for taking the mantle.
> 
> As we are still unfledged and virgin "Snowbirds" with no significant plan yet made we shall put a hesitant target date of Late Jan / Early Feb to arrive.
> 
> Should we bring a small offering - say Tea Bags?, or some "Somerset Cider"? or .... suggestions and ideas please ......



Don't make too much effort as you can't rely on anyone being there when you get there!


----------



## spigot

Stanski;763309
Should we bring a small offering - say Tea Bags? said:
			
		

> Barrel of DOOMBAR?


----------



## Asterix

Just arrived,no sign of Gee so I've parked up with a load of Dutch till I get my bearings.


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> Don't make too much effort as you can't rely on anyone being there when you get there!



It doesn't really matter if other forum members aren't there on arriving, it's a great location with plenty to do, you're bound to bump into someone after a few days.

We will be there mid Jan for about a week or longer, but if the weather's crap, we'll be heading for Morocco and sun.


----------



## spigot

Asterix said:


> Just arrived,no sign of Gee so I've parked up with a load of Dutch till I get my bearings.



Send Gee a PM, see if he's there.


----------



## Asterix

spigot said:


> Send Gee a PM, see if he's there.



Sent one about lunchtime but no reply,he may be out and about,im happy here for the night so I'll catch him in the morning,dont fancy searching as its bloody windy at the mo.


----------



## carol

Asterix said:


> Just arrived,no sign of Gee so I've parked up with a load of Dutch till I get my bearings.



Think he's had a problem with the van?


----------



## Penny13

Sounds good spigot mid Jan, but your not getting a barrel of doom bar off us ... maybe some cheap Spanish red ... obviously if the Chaves arrive they are a mobile bar


----------



## Asterix

carol said:


> Think he's had a problem with the van?



No idea,not met or spoken yet but I'm sure he would post if there was an issue.


----------



## carol

Asterix said:


> No idea,not met or spoken yet but I'm sure he would post if there was an issue.



Thought I saw something on FB but may have the wrong person.


----------



## Gee

Sorry folks, not been ignoring you. Carol was spot on, had a bit of van trouble. Tensioner pulley seized and started shredding my belt to the alternator. Didn't want it snapping and wrapping tound my timing belt or crank wheel so cut it off then drove into town to find a (talleres) garage. Eventually got one who fitted a new tensioner and belt. The Citroen dealer quoted €200 all in, but got it done at an independent for €100. I
've replied to asterix pm, so should see him tomorrow. Weather still very unspanish had a superb thunder n lightning storm on Sunday as well as a huge waterspout off the coast. It's a lot quieter now with half the vans legging it south in search of eldorado (or the sun&#55356;&#57118


----------



## Stanski

*Doombar?*



spigot said:


> Barrel of DOOMBAR?



I'll see if its on offer in the Black Friday sales.  If you've been a good boy this year Santa may bring you some.

If you are not aware the temp here in Taunton tonight is -2, and in Ilminster -3, so the car tells me.  First night for hot waterbottle.  I knew there was a reason for doing a "Snowbird".


----------



## moonshadow

We expect to be over between Jan and Apr, no exact dates though!


----------



## wints

moonshadow said:


> We expect to be over between Jan and Apr, no exact dates though!



We'll also be over between those dates...may call in for a few days / nights.

Allen


----------



## spigot

Penny13 said:


> Sounds good spigot mid Jan, but your not getting a barrel of doom bar off us ... maybe some cheap Spanish red ... obviously if the Chaves arrive they are a mobile bar



I think the Chaves may have taken their mobile bar to Morocco.


----------



## alanojones

*Cullera*



wints said:


> We'll also be over between those dates...may call in for a few days / nights.
> 
> Allen



We are returning past Cullera then as well. Fine place and We love the free bit.


----------



## Grum

We are here in Cullera at the moment. Attending our first mini meet without realising it :wave:
Had a good chat with a guy from Scotland who told us of the meet.


----------



## Asterix

Grum said:


> We are here in Cullera at the moment. Attending our first mini meet without realising it :wave:
> Had a good chat with a guy from Scotland who told us of the meet.



Welcome to the mini meet!!!!didnt realise you guys were Wilders until I got back with the dog and Gee mentioned it. Catch you tomorrow,Dave.


----------



## jennyp19

I read on another forum Cullera is flooded - is it and how bad?


----------



## Asterix

jennyp19 said:


> I read on another forum Cullera is flooded - is it and how bad?



Only in the low spots,plenty of high ground and some areas of concrete foundations to park on. It seems to dry out fairly quickly anyway.


----------



## spigot

Is anyone down there at the moment?, if they are, what's the weather like?

I won't probably make it until 3rd week in Jan.


----------



## Asterix

spigot said:


> Is anyone down there at the moment?, if they are, what's the weather like?
> 
> I won't probably make it until 3rd week in Jan.




I'm still here,along with the Grums,Gee just left this morning,weather has been good all week until today,just overcast and threatening to rain but it's mostly dried out and we've been getting enough sun to top up the lb.


----------



## k3nnyj

We leave monday and try get to cullera thurs. Will look out for the minimeet, any coords for where yoy all parked.
Enjoy
Kenny


----------



## Asterix

k3nnyj said:


> We leave monday and try get to cullera thurs. Will look out for the minimeet, any coords for where yoy all parked.
> Enjoy
> Kenny




I'm currently parked at the end closest to the river,you shouldn't have any problem spotting me amongst the carthagos,hymers etc just give me a knock when you get here.


----------



## spigot

k3nnyj said:


> We leave monday and try get to cullera thurs. Will look out for the minimeet, any coords for where yoy all parked.
> Enjoy
> Kenny



Hi Kenny,
               The co-ords I gave on Post No. 6 on Page 2 should get you there.


----------



## k3nnyj

Hi anybody at cullera now? Problem with coords.we are in mcdonalds at mo trying to find minimeet, anyone know the name of the road to park, save using coords
Kenny


----------



## Roger Haworth

We hope to be at Cullera about Thursday 29th December. Look forward to seeing any or all of you!

Roger and Ann.


----------



## Asterix

k3nnyj said:


> Hi anybody at cullera now? Problem with coords.we are in mcdonalds at mo trying to find minimeet, anyone know the name of the road to park, save using coords
> Kenny



Hi Kenny, looking at the time you posted,I gather you're already here now,sorry for the slow reply. We are on the road behind the two high rise flats,its called Avinguda Enrique Chaulio Piris. We'll move back down by the dunes when it dries out a bit more. My wagon is my avatar so you'll spot me if you're walking or riding into town,gimme a knock.....And welcome☺


----------



## k3nnyj

Had a bit drive around and noticed some vans so parked up. Got up this morn and walked dog before leaving only then noticed asterix and wc sticker at the end of road. Didnt like to knock as was earlyish
Enjoy n all the best to all
Kenny, sue n nancy the wee black ....


----------



## Roger Haworth

We are at Cullera. Just off the slip road which goes down off the main drag by the north high rise to "The Jungle". White Ducato panel van conversion.


----------



## vwalan

Roger Haworth said:


> We are at Cullera. Just off the slip road which goes down off the main drag by the north high rise to "The Jungle". White Ducato panel van conversion.



hi. should be there for new year . we are at sagunt port at moment . might get there tomorrow or the next day. 
cant miss my mini artic and my mates purple prison truck. lets hope the sun is shining .


----------



## carol

I'll be at Santander on the 21st of January so maybe get to meet up Alan.


----------



## mikigough

Next year, next year :drive: lol. 
Mickey.


----------



## Roger Haworth

vwalan said:


> hi. should be there for new year . we are at sagunt port at moment . might get there tomorrow or the next day.
> cant miss my mini artic and my mates purple prison truck. lets hope the sun is shining .



It was all a bit crowded at Cullera so we decided to move on - sorry to have missed you Alan.


----------



## spigot

Roger Haworth said:


> It was all a bit crowded at Cullera so we decided to move on - sorry to have missed you Alan.



How can it get crowded at Cullera with several hundred acres available,

Or is the main camping area still under water?


----------



## Roger Haworth

spigot said:


> How can it get crowded at Cullera with several hundred acres available,
> 
> Or is the main camping area still under water?



Hi Spigot,

There's certainly room for plenty more vans in between the flooded and muddy bits. It's just that we prefer less intensively populated locations to stay on.

Best wishes, Roger.


----------



## jennyp19

I must admit I felt the same when we went down last year - must have been a couple of hundred vans. Not so many on our return stop. Brilliant a couple of years ago - only a dozen or so, local police had cleared them all off a few days previouslly  We actually managed to park on the concrete bit.


----------



## spigot

jennyp19 said:


> I must admit I felt the same when we went down last year - must have been a couple of hundred vans. Not so many on our return stop. Brilliant a couple of years ago - only a dozen or so, local police had cleared them all off a few days previouslly  We actually managed to park on the concrete bit.



Cullera, last Jan, plenty of room, also bone dry, 18 deg, walking around in shorts & sandals.
Also called in on way back in May, still not crowded.


----------



## big tom

Roger Haworth said:


> We are at Cullera. Just off the slip road which goes down off the main drag by the north high rise to "The Jungle". White Ducato panel van conversion.



Roger any coordinates for the photo or street name I have been trying to find it on Google eath


----------



## spigot

The street name you want is probably  Avinguda Enrique Chaulio Piris, this is the road behind the apartment blocks that leads to the dunes.


----------



## Roger Haworth

big tom said:


> Roger any coordinates for the photo or street name I have been trying to find it on Google eath



Hi Tom,

This photo was taken at N39.15637 W0.24211

Best wishes, Roger.


----------



## MykCamper

*Cullera minimeet*

I will probably arrive at Cullera on the evening of the 10 January, depending on the weather/tunnel situation :drive:, or anytime the days after! ;-):rolleyes2:


----------



## Penny13

MykCamper said:


> I will probably arrive at Cullera on the evening of the 10 January, depending on the weather/tunnel situation :drive:, or anytime the days after! ;-):rolleyes2:



With tea bags  xxx


----------



## Penny13

We will be there sometime to catch Dad and hopefully some of you others


----------



## spigot

Anyone down there at the mo?, if so, have the floods subsided?


----------



## Asterix

spigot said:


> Anyone down there at the mo?, if so, have the floods subsided?



Pretty much all dry now,not had any rain for about ten days.


----------



## MykCamper

*Tea Bag Transporter!*



Penny13 said:


> We will be there sometime to catch Dad and hopefully some of you others



Shhhhh, Dorter, we don't want to run out of Bludy TEA BAGS!! I only have 1100 on board!:sad:
It would have been more but got stopped by French customs, who confiscated the other half !!! :mad1:


----------



## Stanski

*Tea bag limit?*



MykCamper said:


> ... It would have been more but got stopped by French customs, who confiscated the other half !!! :mad1:



Is this true?  Please tell me it is tongue-in-cheek, I have over 1100 also and need them with me, I dont drink coffee.  Help please confirm this is not true!


----------



## MykCamper

You can relax but don't let on!:bow: It was only a ploy to keep the TEA BAG tealeaves at bay!  :lol-053:


----------



## Stanski

*Hot tea sweat*

Phew - I worried all night.


----------



## Canalsman

I anticipate being at Cullera in about a week  ... lots of teabags on-board


----------



## spigot

This tea-bag thief will arrive about 25th Jan.


----------



## Stanski

*Spain - sooo close*


----------



## Byronic

Stanski;780121

Aiming for Burgle said:
			
		

> I hope your not heading for "Cholera." Bloody spell checker eh!
> Typhoid more likely at Cullera..... overcrowded wildcamp.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

May be there is a couple of weeks but I don't have a W.
Bd..


----------



## Canalsman

Hoping to arrive late tomorrow ...

Who is about?


----------



## MykCamper

*Tea bag tugger*



spigot said:


> This tea-bag thief will arrive about 25th Jan.



I will ensure I am well gone before Then!! :scared:

Careful were you park on the sand area, still a bit boggy, needless to say I found out the Hard Way!!:sad:

All ok within the 'tin fence ' area, were I am Now!! :lol-053:


----------



## Penny13

Still at Santa Susanna rain and cold so hitting Ron's Birthday Bacardi  heading to Cholera city mid week !!! 
Stanski hope to see you somewhere


----------



## Canalsman

Arrived late afternoon and made contact with Asterix. Didn't know MykCamper was here ...

I'll see you both tomorrow hopefully. 

It's a bit of a shock the size of this place and the vast number of 'vans!


----------



## carol

I was too, when I was there in March.


----------



## Lee

We are on the way....  driving through France, at the aire in Chateaudun tonight.  Should be there midweek unless we detour off somewhere!


----------



## carol

Didn't know you were going. Hope we manage to meet up en route somewhere x


----------



## rugbyken

the plan was to be there today but got to irun  looked at the weather forecast and decided to head for Cadiz instead stopped at salamanca overnight -5 our friends called from malaga 18degrees quess where we are tonight ??? catch up with you all soon


----------



## spigot

We are landing Santander next Sun, so should be there middle of next week, depending on weather, it could be snowing in the north.


----------



## Stanski

We have woken to light snow in San Leonardo, went through snow flurry crossing mountains below Segovia, fog and chhilllyy near Relonda de Chevala.

Cold but sunny in Toledo currently.


----------



## MykCamper

rugbyken said:


> the plan was to be there today but got to irun  looked at the weather forecast and decided to head for Cadiz instead stopped at salamanca overnight -5 our friends called from malaga 18degrees quess where we are tonight ??? catch up with you all soon



Think that was the right decision, Ken. Looks like the algarve and southern Spain are  getting the good weather this year!
Snowforcast for here tomorrow, minus 2 overnight, suddenly this place has emptied krouts and clogger's! 
Must be causing a road block on the coast road down south!


----------



## Penny13

We arrived at Cullera today despite my fear of the MH sinking, it's going to rain or possibly snow for days we are next to Mike Camper and Dot and some others we are yet to meet, let's hope the river stays where it is 
Come to Spain they say it's warm, coldest winter in five years and snow on the south coast  
Thank god for a British brew and all those tea bags ...
Happy Camping ️


----------



## Penny13

Dot Keith from Marc Chaves 
Motorhome Costa del Sol.
Mijas. Tel 663 383050
36.541063 -4.652553 

English mechanic called Ian


----------



## Byronic

If you've no 3/4g data internet access you can get free no password WiFi from the nearby tower block street level Moto cafe, may need WiFi aerial Alpha or similar. Alternative to looking out at a sheet metal fence!


----------



## big tom

LeeLinda said:


> We are on the way....  driving through France, at the aire in Chateaudun tonight.  Should be there midweek unless we detour off somewhere!


Is the Aire in Chateaudun or Morboue which we use often, if in Chateaudun any chance of coordinates.


----------



## Penny13

Byronic said:


> If you've no 3/4g data internet access you can get free no password WiFi from the nearby tower block street level Moto cafe, may need WiFi aerial Alpha or similar. Alternative to looking out at a sheet metal fence!



We have been catching the sheet metal fences !!! Mikecamper said don't worry and next minute whole sheet flew up and landed in front of his van


----------



## Byronic

Penny13 said:


> We have been catching the sheet metal fences !!! Mikecamper said don't worry and next minute whole sheet flew up and landed in front of his van



You certainly don't want that rubbish landing ON your van. Luckily it's of so thin a gauge it would probably do limited damage. Use the loose sheets for kitchen foil or build a boat you may be needing it in that place! Waste not........


----------



## Penny13

We have one animal for the ark made of tin foil  
Where are you parked we are by Mikecamper in the Chausoon


----------



## Byronic

Not Cullera, was there for a few days December at the time of the last 'Great Flood' that never was. but now at Garrucha shortly to head south. With any luck it will get cold enough to convince the wife that a return to Morocco would be a good idea!


----------



## Asterix

Still not as intense as the storms that hit here before Xmas,but still enough that the dog doesn't want to go out....There's always a silver lining☺


----------



## Wanderlust

Hailstones, high winds and thunder storms here in albir


----------



## Penny13

Hi Paul we have just battened down  how long you staying there might pop by and say hi


----------



## Penny13

Byronic said:


> Not Cullera, was there for a few days December at the time of the last 'Great Flood' that never was. but now at Garrucha shortly to head south. With any luck it will get cold enough to convince the wife that a return to Morocco would be a good idea!



I would love to go to Morocco


----------



## Wanderlust

Penny13 said:


> Hi Paul we have just battened down  how long you staying there might pop by and say hi



We are about till middle of February, marc and Sam should be in morocco by now we considered it


----------



## carol

Wanderlust said:


> We are about till middle of February, marc and Sam should be in morocco by now we considered it



May see you Paul


----------



## Lee

We are here in the wind rain thunder and lightening.  Parked up in a group of German vans but on hard standing....   won't be going out if anyone wants to pop in......


----------



## Penny13

Hi Lee Linda we just pulled off we are at McDonald's Lidals and a supermarket just up the road, think we will sit it out here  pizza place as well ... 
Dad has gone further down he is going to report back if it's full, watch that fencing it's been flying about


----------



## Stanski

*FUENGIROLA - For now*

Arrived last night, stayed with friends in apartment, now sorted washing then on our travels as they have to return early to UK.

Waking to chilly wind and snow on nearby mountains was not expected, but red sky suggests good fortunes for tomorrow.

Probably head south to find some warmer climate, hopefully


----------



## Asterix

Penny13 said:


> Hi Lee Linda we just pulled off we are at McDonald's Lidals and a supermarket just up the road, think we will sit it out here  pizza place as well ...
> Dad has gone further down he is going to report back if it's full, watch that fencing it's been flying about
> 
> View attachment 50206



I think I might be the last man standing in this field,had to chuckle at my French neighbours bailing out,they had so much to put away,sat dish,screen covers,motorbike etc and the rain was sideways.


----------



## Penny13

Ron got soaked it's all drying in the shower, he needed a good rub down


----------



## Penny13

Asterixs  and Lee Linda we are thinking of going to the pizza place next to us up nr McDonald's and lidals and the supermarket if you fancy joining in


----------



## Asterix

Penny13 said:


> Asterixs  and Lee Linda we are thinking of going to the pizza place next to us up nr McDonald's and lidals and the supermarket if you fancy joining in



Thanks,I'm ok here,I'm on a patch of gravel that keeps me dry and the dog loves having the run of the place,just one other van left in the field over the other side from me. Just got back from the beach☺


----------



## Penny13

Is it a pilote ? If it is then it's Lee Linda


----------



## Asterix

Penny13 said:


> Is it a pilote ? If it is then it's Lee Linda



Just got the binoculars out for a nosey,its a Phoenix,maybe German by the plates,but two vans did go this morning.


----------



## Asterix

Asterix said:


> Just got the binoculars out for a nosey,its a Phoenix,maybe German by the plates,but two vans did go this morning.



Now that's just driven out,just me left


----------



## Byronic

Somebody rename the thread Cullera mini meet was GO, now GONE,
alternatively Chullera mini meet now down to one man and his dog


----------



## Penny13

Not gone just up the road with some home comforts  McDonald's  
I am sure once the sun comes out to play we will be back


----------



## spigot

I'm beginning to feel sorry I suggested this meet, but it looks the same over most of Spain.

We now on the ferry to Santander, will call in middle of next week, if no improvement will then drive to Algeciras.

We will then follow Marc & Sam on "the Road to Morocco"


----------



## Byronic

spigot said:


> I'm beginning to feel sorry I suggested this meet, but it looks the same over most of Spain.
> 
> We now on the ferry to Santander, will call in middle of next week, if no improvement will then drive to Algeciras.
> 
> We will then follow Marc & Sam on "the Road to Morocco"



Maroc eh, have you got room for a paying passenger? I'll leave the missus in the hotel Reina Christina Algeciras


----------



## Canalsman

LeeLinda recently arrived at Simat which is where I've been for nearly a week.

It's 'Wet, Wet, Wet' here and has been for days ... very disappointing!


----------



## Lee

But at least we are looking at orange trees not derelict buildings!  No wind and between rain at the moment.


----------



## Asterix

I've just been for a walk with the dog,river is starting to break the banks in low spots,most of the area behind the dunes is under water and still a howler out there,was having trouble standing up!


----------



## Penny13

We have the big two tier Motorhome up by us Asterix and loads of others we thought things must be getting wetter should start to break tomorrow keep safe ...


----------



## Asterix

Penny13 said:


> We have the big two tier Motorhome up by us Asterix and loads of others we thought things must be getting wetter should start to break tomorrow keep safe ...



He was the first one out when the last storms rolled thru,I really want to see how he packs it away doesn't look like it would be quick. Still at least three over the fence from me and water is just starting to pool around me but I think it's the wind direction change pushing it towards me,don't know if you've seen the little french van with the strange pop top but he came into this field last night....Its such a difficult choice,drowning or McDonalds.☺


----------



## Byronic

You'll be perfectly ok, the van will float. Those old Autotrails are never known to leak. The manufacturer never even gave a guarantee, so confident were they,  that  they thought it just not necessary.


----------



## spigot

We will call in to say Hello,but  my daughter says it's 18deg in Seville so guess where I'm going.


----------



## rugbyken

Down at Cala de Mijas weather fine only had two cool days , problem here is everyone flooding south , this aire signage says 30 there were 87 here last night , we've been a week so moved on but struggled to find anywhere with space we have got on an acsi site near Marbella but it's busy two of us had one choice of pitches together and about 5 other spaces vacant in total gonna head down Gibraltar and maybe back to portugal


----------



## moonshadow

We're half way down France heading for Spain, it was -8 this morning at 9.30 and ice cubes in our grey water when we emptied this afternoon.


----------



## Ronski

Hi all
We are leaving on the 1st Feb heading towards Benidorm and rather fancy stopping at this meet for a couple of nights, is there any restrictions on how many can attend the meet if not is there any coordinates for the area where it's held this would be our first meet and will look forward to meeting some of you guys.if you could add my name to the list please.

Regards Ron:mad1:


----------



## carol

Ronski said:


> Hi all
> We are leaving on the 1st Feb heading towards Benidorm and rather fancy stopping at this meet for a couple of nights, is there any restrictions on how many can attend the meet if not is there any coordinates for the area where it's held this would be our first meet and will look forward to meeting some of you guys.if you could add my name to the list please.
> 
> Regards Ron:mad1:



It's not that kind of meet Ronski. It's a massive area and people are just coming and going as they pass that way. Hopefully there'll be some green W s when you get there!


----------



## Lee

moonshadow said:


> We're half way down France heading for Spain, it was -8 this morning at 9.30 and ice cubes in our grey water when we emptied this afternoon.



Ours froze - couldn't drain it at all, fortunately we had emptied it the day before.
We are inland of cullera now.  Still raining......


----------



## spigot

Ronski said:


> Hi all
> We are leaving on the 1st Feb heading towards Benidorm and rather fancy stopping at this meet for a couple of nights, is there any restrictions on how many can attend the meet if not is there any coordinates for the area where it's held this would be our first meet and will look forward to meeting some of you guys.if you could add my name to the list please.
> 
> Regards Ron:mad1:



Hi Ron,
           The co-ords I gave on post No6 on page 2 is where we normally gather, that's if, it's not under 6ft of water.
Mike.


----------



## moonshadow

LeeLinda said:


> Ours froze - couldn't drain it at all, fortunately we had emptied it the day before.
> We are inland of cullera now.  Still raining......



Not snowing? We're expecting a little rain tonight and sunshine again tomorrow. Overnighting in Albi going to visit the cathedral


----------



## Penny13

The weather is set to improve but whilst the wind rain did its best we all ended up here, an enjoyable evening was had at the pizza place  have moved on to sunny dryer climes


----------



## Asterix

Penny13 said:


> The weather is set to improve but whilst the wind rain did its best we all ended up here, an enjoyable evening was had at the pizza place  have moved on to sunny dryer climes
> 
> View attachment 50302



That double decker Dutchman has moved into the field opposite me....Happy travels☺


----------



## spigot

Is anyone there at the mo?
We will call in mid week.
Currently soaking up the sunshine at Cascante nr Tudela.


----------



## moonshadow

Don't think there is anyone there at the mo, we might also pop in mid week see how the land lays


----------



## Asterix

moonshadow said:


> Don't think there is anyone there at the mo, we might also pop in mid week see how the land lays




Still here


----------



## Lee

Penny13 said:


> The weather is set to improve but whilst the wind rain did its best we all ended up here, an enjoyable evening was had at the pizza place  have moved on to sunny dryer climes
> 
> View attachment 50302



Just to say we had a great night in the pizza place. We are at Gandia just done the washing and had sun all afternoon,  the first since Cullera,  we are going to rough it out for a couple of days then  move south.
See you later.
Lee


----------



## Stanski

Twas 22 deg on Sunday, at Compabino beach close to Minas near Fuengirola, today 18, with a chilly light breeze coming in off the water,   went wandering to see what else was about and ended up at Ronda, snow in patches and chilly.

Back down to the coast tomorrow, still heading to Gib is the latest plan.


----------



## Stanski

*Police not happy*



rugbyken said:


> Down at Cala de Mijas weather fine only had two cool days , problem here is everyone flooding south , this aire signage says 30 there were 87 here last night , we've been a week so moved on



We arrived Sat Eve, filled with water and did ablutions, then as we parked the police in 2 cars arrived.  Being innocent to the situation I walked out to see other Brit vehicles and got called over by the policeman and told that anyone with no authorisation must leave.  Fortunately there were a couple of Germans who also got involved in the conversation and highlighted that he had gone to the town hall after taking a picture of the sign, found it was shut, got a parking ticket (160euro) for his motorbike, showed all this to the cop and not happy.

I explained using his phone translation that many campsites were full (I honestly had enquired at one to dump the toilet), and indicated I had only just arrived so could not get an authorisation.  He seemed to recognise this and went to contact another person.  After a few minutes he returned to say he was only doing his job, and there were too many vehicles here.  

On asking for authorisation from him and as darkness was setting I asked if he could slow us to stay until morning when we would then disperse.  He eventually accepted that this was sensible so he asked me to tell all English, and the German guy the Dutch and German.  Off I went to show intent and bumped into an Italian and another Brit who were told to leave by the other patrol car.  (There was no discussion between the 2 patrols), the Brit buggered off, the Italian stayed to see the outcome.

By now the 2 patrols had joined, we then discovered the senior one had kicked off those I had met, so another round of discussion took place between the German and myself who encouraged the original policeman to honour his agreement.  Thankfully the senior officer capitulated and accepted a noon departure for non authorised vehicles or fines of 250euros would be issued.

Just on 100 MHs were parked.  A little later we noticed another patrol car, and soon after all large American style vehicles left the area, as if they had been moved.  

I passed on the info to all I could and departed at 1130, to move a few mile down the road for a nice night with about 8 others, on a beach car park beside Campobino.

Spoke with chap who often used the site, Martin, he mentioned that he had never seen so many Brits or French, and never so many vehicles.  He also told me that he got fined or doing 52 in a 50 zone, took credit card payment.


----------



## rugbyken

sounds from stanskis report that we got of (cala de mijas) just in time sat after we'd been to the market, we diverted up to casares lovely and today got to gib just in time for a trip to morrisons refuel at 73p per litre and a quick tour parked up now at the marina la linea


----------



## Canalsman

Left Simat after lunch today after the rain finally relented.

Having a peaceful night parked with four others at Playa de Xeraco. On to Denia tomorrow. Sun is forecast. Hooray!


----------



## Byronic

Unfortunately this all points to the overall fact that the days of wild camping in the popular areas of the Spanish Med costa as are well and truly numbered. The only viable alternative will be some poorly sited aire or zona de parking  por autocaravanas or a (likely) crowded campsite.
Toleration at Cullera is supposedly down to a sympathetic motorhoming Alcalde, make the most of it while he's still the incumbent.


----------



## rugbyken

we're on a lovely spot given to me by a dutch chap at la linea 
 he said my dog would love it and she does it's just past tafira the bottom tip of spain n36.06771 w5.68502 you can see africa across the sea and there is a sandbar so calm waters , it's behind a closed for season campsite, it's perfect apart from the fact that there are a few traveller types here who are going through to the campsite to fetch water etc and kickback might come from there, it is a truly wild spot with a bumpy track as access that could be trouble if it was wet, there's a large field split about 50/50 travellers overnighters with a few kiteboarders over by the sea , there are possibly 30 vans here could easily cope with double that , have pmd chris poi admin with details of this and couple of others seen today,


----------



## spigot

We drove over the mountains from Santander to Logroño to avoid tolls, both passes were open, bit icy but no problem, van's covered in salt I can almost hear it rusting.
But it was worth it, mind-blowing scenery & we saw some eagles.
Sunshine everwhere now in mid Spain, has been plenty snow but roads are clear.
Hope to hit the Med today & Cullera tomorrow, if anyone is there.


----------



## spigot

Just arrived in Cullera, loads of vans here, can't see any green Ws.
We are in the road behind the apartment blocks, not happy parking here but apparently the police moved the vans here from the fields & it's better than the mud.
Quite surprised to see the flooding everywhere.
The weather is supposedly improving, it's been quite hot today.
We will stay here for a couple of days before moving south.


----------



## spigot

Just had 4 tapas in our favourite pub  & we are absolutely stuffed, won't be able to eat anything else tonight.


----------



## Lee

We moved away ffrom on cullera during the bad weather and are now slghtly inland at aire in Simat, good services and nice village.


----------



## carol

LeeLinda said:


> We moved away ffrom on cullera during the bad weather and are now slghtly inland at aire in Simat, good services and nice village.



Am in Seville tonight, moving Cadiz way tomorrow and then into Portugal. Anyone else that way?


----------



## rugbyken

We're  in Rota just above Cadiz aire in two parts one  signposted with the services the other seaward side longer bays but shaded stopped for lunch in contil de frontera yesterday lovely aire on the estuary


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Am in Seville tonight, moving Cadiz way tomorrow and then into Portugal. Anyone else that way?



We'll be in Portugal early March if you are still around?


----------



## spigot

Area behind the dunes still flooded, took this piccy when we walked up to the Castillo


----------



## spigot

This is a car park behind the apartment blocks.


----------



## Asterix

spigot said:


> Just arrived in Cullera, loads of vans here, can't see any green Ws.
> We are in the road behind the apartment blocks, not happy parking here but apparently the police moved the vans here from the fields & it's better than the mud.
> Quite surprised to see the flooding everywhere.
> The weather is supposedly improving, it's been quite hot today.
> We will stay here for a couple of days before moving south.



The cops told everyone on the road that were "camping" to move about two weeks ago,some stayed there and kept their gear inside,the rest came down behind the dunes. We were told to move from here when we had the storms before Xmas,but that was for our safety as they were concerned about the river level,apart from that they haven't bothered us at all.
I'm in the big field where the toilet dump is,there's only 2 others here,loads of room and not flooded.
I'd be very wary about putting anything outside the van if you intend to stay on the road,it was just a warning last time,but next time....


----------



## spigot

We never put anything outside the van in Spain, been coming here too long for that.
Is anyone still at Simat? We're thinking of moving on.


----------



## spigot

The sun's coming out, we're staying here today.
Simat manaña.


----------



## spigot

Byronic said:


> Toleration at Cullera is supposedly down to a sympathetic motorhoming Alcalde, make the most of it while he's still the incumbent.



Methinks the Alcalde de Cullera knows which side his bread is buttered.
Last night we walked the Paseo Maritimo & out of the 1000s of flats in those hideous Edificios, only a handful were lit. The local businesses must be earning more from our community.
Obviously in high season it's a different matter.


----------



## moonshadow

spigot said:


> The sun's coming out, we're staying here today.
> Simat manaña.



That's where we are heading tomorrow, see you there


----------



## Byronic

spigot said:


> Methinks the Alcalde de Cullera knows which side his bread is buttered.
> Last night we walked the Paseo Maritimo & out of the 1000s of flats in those hideous Edificios, ony a handful were lit. The local businesses must be earning more from our community.
> Obviously in high season it's a different matter.



This could be an additional factor for Mr. Mayor, but Cullera is essentially a Spanish resort not too many complaining expats. As you are aware there are literally dozens of expat resorts, urbanisations essentially just accomodating few out of season holiday makers and expats that the Alcaide and the Police have to placate. A bit of wild campers dosh just isn't thought worth considering......unfortunately.
In fact many authorised campsites themselves have been sold off to developers in the past 20 years, more money to be made by the Ayuntamiento with the property taxes paid by absentee foreign owners.


----------



## spigot

Left Cullera, now at Simat, off down the coast manaña. Don't know where.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Anyone still at Cholera?
Bd..


----------



## spigot

Bigusdickus said:


> Anyone still at Cholera?
> Bd..



I think the long term resident, Asterix will be there.


----------



## wints

Arrived 16th (Thurs), maybe 100 vans here of all nationalities, couldn't find any off the forum, although I asked around the Brits that are here. 
We're here till Saturday, then heading further south.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## rugbyken

were working towards simat /cullera at the moment anyone know anywhere near there to watch the match (england ireland rugby) or should i go on to an ACSI site , presently at Oliva looking at simat for tomorrow ,


----------



## alanojones

*Cullera*

We are here with Madam Sunny C. Fridge knackered. Anybody know where we can obtain a dual voltage cool box in the town ? Ta.


----------



## Asterix

alanojones said:


> We are here with Madam Sunny C. Fridge knackered. Anybody know where we can obtain a dual voltage cool box in the town ? Ta.



Do you know what's wrong with it? There's a dometic dealer about 6kms from here,anyway,join the knackered fridge club,mines too old apparently. If you Google dometic dealers then put Cullera in the search box it will give you the addy. I'm over towards the river side of the site if i can be of any help.


----------



## alanojones

*Cullera*

Thanks, but our fridge is really old. Check it out when we get home. Do you like the festival .?


----------



## spigot

rugbyken said:


> were working towards simat /cullera at the moment anyone know anywhere near there to watch the match (england ireland rugby) or should i go on to an ACSI site , presently at Oliva looking at simat for tomorrow ,



Hi Ken,
           Doubt if you'll find anywhere showing it in Simat, more chance in Culler a, more of an English presence.
Try the bar with the cheap booze mentioned earlier in this 
thread, they tend to show Spanish footy but that's normally on Sundays.
I'm spoilt for choice here in Agadir, Morocco, there's an English pub & an Irish bar!!
The bad news is, beer is €6 per pint!


----------



## rugbyken

thanks on site cullera now parked just in front of dave Asterix about ten brit long termers here none with knowledge of a showing gonna bite the bullet and bomb back in the morning to the site we were on near alicante at least i'll be sure of it there,


----------



## Asterix

alanojones said:


> Thanks, but our fridge is really old. Check it out when we get home. Do you like the festival .?



I've been avoiding it as the dog starts barking at things he doesn't understand and i don't like to leave him with all the fireworks going off. I didn't appreciate my morning lie in being interrupted either!:sleep-027:


----------



## spigot

rugbyken said:


> thanks on site cullera now parked just in front of dave Asterix about ten brit long termers here none with knowledge of a showing gonna bite the bullet and bomb back in the morning to the site we were on near alicante at least i'll be sure of it there,



Looking at that result, I'll bet you wished you hadn't made the effort!


----------

